# FR: (pas) d'argent / de l'argent / l'argent - article



## tanguera

Hello,

Could you please tell me which is correct: "Je vais à la banque pour retirer de l'argent" or "Je vais à la banque pour retirer d'argent" and if both can be used, what is the difference.

Thank you for your help.


----------



## Grop

One says "de l'argent" when meaning "money" as "some money". It is the same for any uncountable stuff: du beurre, de la confiture, de l'acier (butter, marmalade, steel)

One says "pas d'argent" when meaning "no money", as well as: pas de beurre, pas de confiture, pas d'acier.

Here you manipulate "some money", not "no money", so "retirer de l'argent" is the right choice.


----------



## kipcc

Hi, 

I am confused between the usage of "de l'argent" and "d'argent." Does anybody have any examples as to when you would use each, and perhaps an explanation as well? I looked in my French book...it's useless! Thanks!

~Kip


----------



## Conchita57

'Elle a de l'argent' = 'She has (some) money' (we couldn't say 'd'argent' here).

  But:

  'Elle n'a pas d'argent' = 'She has no money'.

  'Elle a beaucoup/un peu d'argent' = 'She has a lot of/a little money' 

 No quantifier => de l'argent.
Quantifier + d'argent.

 Hope these examples are useful.


----------



## hoodsmom

I have read most of the de l'argent vs. d'argent threads, including this one
de l'argent / d'argent / l'argent
but I am still confused.

Comment dit-on en francais:
I have money (I am rich)
Yes, I have money (enough to go shopping)
I have the money ($10 for the hat)

Merci.


----------



## Lucky19

J'ai de l'argent (je suis riche)
Oui, j'ai de l'argent (assez pour faire les courses) => sur mon compte ou dans ma poche... / Oui, j'ai l'argent* (pour faire les courses) sous-entendu => pour ça...
J'ai l'argent* ($10 pour la chapeau) => pour ça...

*dans ce cas, un certain montant du budget y est consacré ou on peut se le permettre.

On peut aussi dire "avoir des sous", "avoir les sous", ça peut aider à comprendre la subtilité.


----------



## pa_prof de francais

Why do you not use "d'argent" in a negative sentence like...Je ne vais pas lui prêter de l'argent but you do in a sentence like...Je n'ai pas d'argent.


----------



## plantin

pa_prof de francais said:


> Why do you not use "d'argent" in a negative sentence like...Je ne vais pas lui prêter de l'argent


Why not ? _"Je ne vais pas lui prêter d'argent" _is absolutely right_._


----------



## joelooc

(not a French teacher myself) we do use "Je ne vais pas lui prêter d'argent" but it would mean I'm not going to lend him any money whereas je ne vais pas lui prêter de l'argent would mean I'm not going to lend him some money. Don't quote me on this; just a feeling, not a rule.
Wait for a teacher's answer.


----------



## pa_prof de francais

My students' textbook does not use d'argent. It uses de l'argent and I wanted to make sure before correcting it that there wasn't a rule that I missed.
Merci bien pour votre réponse.


----------



## plantin

See these threads: 
[…]
de l'argent / d'argent / l'argent


----------



## mehoul

Je ne vais pas lui prêter de l'argent suggère que je pourrais lui prêter autre chose.


----------



## Jagorr

Hello. Could you tell me whether it makes any difference to use or to omit _*de* _in _apporter (de) l'argent _?
And also why must the definite article be used? Does it express something semantically or is it just a set phrase? Although in my opinion even a set phrase can be explained in terms of "why it is set like it is"

_Les partenaires apportent *de *l'argent avec lequel nous sommes acquérir des terres afin d'accroître la biodiversité.
Vous devez former votre fanbase pour apporter l'argent à vos gigs._


----------



## olivier68

In a night nutshell:
- de l'argent : some money
- l'argent : (the) money


----------



## Jagorr

And why is d'argent (some money) not an option?


----------



## Maître Capello

It is not an option because _d'argent_ does not mean "some money."

_*d'*argent_ {where _de_ is a preposition} =
1º *of* money (e.g., _une question *d'*argent_ = a question *of* money);
2º related to money, with money (e.g., _les jeux *d'*argent_ = gambling);
3º (any) money (in a negative context, as in _pas *d'*argent_ = no money, not *any* money).
*de l'*_argent_ {where _de_ is not a preposition, but part of the partitive article _de l'_} = *(some)* money
*l'*_argent_ = *(the)* money

P.S. _Argent_ may also mean "silver" instead of "money."


----------

